# Ash - World's Stupidest Boy



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2010)

Discuss in terms of the game


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought you meant how the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) likes to throw away his best Pokemon.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2010)

that is what I mean.


in the game you wouldn't think of doing half the retarded stuff he does

I mean seriously I stopped halfway through johto and the list was already long


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2010)

He got rid of his Butterfree, Pidgeot, Charizard, 
squirtle, and shit loads of others.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Hasn't he got rid of Gliscor now? 

Seriously if he keeps doing this he'll never become the best pokemon trainer.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah and Gliscor. 

Why did Brock leave all his cool Pokemon behind too?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 21, 2010)

He'll get rid of Infernape and Torterra(when he gets it) too.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

He has Infernape.  So long dude.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2010)

At least Sceptile and Charizard are still on call


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2010)

PRIMEAPE



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yeah and Gliscor.
> 
> Why did Brock leave all his cool Pokemon behind too?



didn't he hand-me-down them?  that's less stupid


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess... Brock got the coolest Pokes though and gave em to his bros. Geodude, Onix (Now Steelix) Crobat, Forretress.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 21, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> I thought you meant how the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) likes to throw away his best Pokemon.



THISTHISTHISTHIS FUCKING THIS.

Ash is such a dumb shit. I hate him so.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 21, 2010)

Red is not Ash.

Ash is retarded. Red is amazing.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2010)

who is talking about Red?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 21, 2010)

Why the fuck does he not use Kingler?

Kingler is awesome


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 21, 2010)

I MUST SAY IT PREEMPTIVELY BEFORE SOMEONE GETS THE SHIT TWISTED.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 21, 2010)

HAUNTER
LAPRAS


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 21, 2010)

Haunter would have been awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2010)

What's retarded is the lack of real continuity in this moronic show.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Hasn't he got rid of Gliscor now?
> 
> Seriously if he keeps doing this he'll never become the best pokemon trainer.



looked it up on bulbapedia (haven't watched show in forever).  pure BS.  Gliscor failed to beat a Scisor with giga impact and now stays with the owner of Scisor 

he also has a Gible now...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 21, 2010)

Red had worse Pokemon but he's so much better than Ash 

I read the manga just to see Red and he's all that I thought Ash would be.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah he gave up so many awesome pokemon   I suppose it's necessary for the show but still.  Also he should train more along the way, then he wouldn't struggle so much against every gym when logically it shouldn't be quite so hard when he's battled so much.  

Lapras


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo43ZcN1kVs[/YOUTUBE]

Kingler is so awesome it learned Hyper Beam as soon as it evolved.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah he gave up so many awesome pokemon   I suppose it's necessary for the show but still.  Also he should train more along the way, then he wouldn't struggle so much against every gym when logically it shouldn't be quite so hard when he's battled so much.
> 
> Lapras



NO ITS NOT NECESSARY FOR ANYTHING. HE JUST LIKES HAVING SHITTY POKEMON AND NO AWESOME ONES.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Red had worse Pokemon but he's so much better than Ash
> 
> I read the manga just to see Red and he's all that I thought Ash would be.



Can you link me to this manga?


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> NO ITS NOT NECESSARY FOR ANYTHING. HE JUST LIKES HAVING SHITTY POKEMON AND NO AWESOME ONES.



Then he will never become the pokemon champion  



Jon Snow said:


> Can you link me to this manga?



 has it, plus other sites too I'm sure. :]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 21, 2010)

only Red and Yellow arcs are important


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> looked it up on bulbapedia (haven't watched show in forever).  pure BS.  Gliscor failed to beat a Scisor with giga impact and now stays with the owner of Scisor
> 
> he also has a Gible now...



$500 Says he throws that away as well once it becomes Garchomp


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 21, 2010)

As if he would ever get Garchomp.

If his Corphish isn't going to evolve nether will Gible.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 21, 2010)

It's like Ash intentionally cripples himself into being a shitty trainer.

His only gimmick is his pikachu which is no longer interesting to watch use agility then quick attackover and over again.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

That is one weird thing, not really having the pokemon evolve very much.  I don't get why all of his pokemon don't want to evolve either.  Then again since Charizard hated him once he evolved, I suppose he is afraid of that 

That is another thing, not being able to control Charizard


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> That is one weird thing, not really having the pokemon evolve very much.  I don't get why all of his pokemon don't want to evolve either.  Then again since Charizard hated him once he evolved, I suppose he is afraid of that
> 
> That is another thing, not being able to control Charizard



Thats because Charizard knew he was a crappy trainer.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 21, 2010)

Pokemon Special was drawn by a shota hentai artist.


----------



## Rache (Feb 21, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> The most ridiculous battle I've ever seen, it makes no sense, but it seemed pretty cool at the time.



"Kingler is weak against Golbats air attacks. O really?"


----------



## Lapidouce (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, if he didn't release these awesome Pokemon, the plot would look way less emotional. Of course it's totally stupid if you're playing the actual game. But in the anime, it looks beautiful and sensitive because Ash is able to respect the deepest desires of his Pokemons by letting them living on their own, etc etc .. Ecologic-tainted plot FTW.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 21, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Well, if he didn't release these awesome Pokemon, the plot would look way less emotional. Of course it's totally stupid if you're playing the actual game. But in the anime, it looks beautiful and sensitive because Ash is able to respect the deepest desires of his Pokemons by letting them living on their own, etc etc .. Ecologic-tainted plot FTW.



I wonder when he'll realize that releasing pokemon back into the wild is sort of like catching a wild chicken, letting it beat the shit out of other wild chickens, then letting it roam free when 151 new wild chickens are found. 

Someone call Cleveland APL.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 21, 2010)

Does he still win with the shit pokemon?

If he does, then that's


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

I know he's main character and all but at least give him something thats like... Not shit .


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 21, 2010)

When my trusty Pidgeotto evolved into a powerful Pidgeot I decided to release it, same with the Charizard that I spent months getting it to obey me. Didn't need my other trusty pokemon, either. 

I replace 'em with crap, and do it all over again with each and every series!


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKhx7NKeiFI[/YOUTUBE]
Oh Ash


----------



## Velocity (Feb 21, 2010)

Pikachu, Donphan, Infernape, Gliscor, Charizard and Glalie would pwn any Pok?mon League. Stupid Ash is stupid. He'd've been a Pok?mon Master years ago if he actually used his best Pok?mon.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Ash has had loads of opportunitys to catch a legendary as well.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah you think he would have one of them by this point 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thats because Charizard knew he was a crappy trainer.



Seems so   Granted it began to obey him near the end.



Lance Vance said:


> When my trusty Pidgeotto evolved into a powerful Pidgeot I decided to release it, same with the Charizard that I spent months getting it to obey me. Didn't need my other trusty pokemon, either.
> 
> I replace 'em with crap, and do it all over again with each and every series!



omg I totally forgot that   That made me so annoyed when he got rid of it   Or it "left him."  

And


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah Ash does do a LOT of stupid things, but even if he used his strongest Pokemon all the time he still wouldn't be a master. He could probably win the tournament Pokemon Leagues but the real elites would kick his ass.

Go ahead, make up a team for him using any 6 of his Pokemon.
How far would he get in a 6 on 6 with Cynthia? 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Ash has had loads of opportunitys to catch a legendary as well.


Nobody can really catch a legendary in the anime and keep it for long.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Feb 21, 2010)

Comparing Ash to Red is like Comparing Shinji to Kamina, or an Ant to the Moon...


----------



## Stalin (Feb 21, 2010)

To be fair, he was doing it to make his pokemon happy. But they could at least more of his pokemon evolve more and faster.


----------



## Sima (Feb 21, 2010)

Ash is just retarded, thats all there is to it


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Ash just needs to stop his journey now.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

He must keep going and learn to be a Pokemon Master though 

I wonder if they will ever have him actually win the Pokemon league


----------



## Velocity (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> He must keep going and learn to be a Pokemon Master though
> 
> I wonder if they will ever have him actually win the Pokemon league



That's askin' way too much. He already has unlimited Pokéballs and Peter Pan syndrome, so why should he get a Champion badge?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2010)

He's probably going to ditch the Gible when it evolves too.

That asshole ditches all his good Pokemon.


----------



## Kek (Feb 21, 2010)

It's not even about being a Pokemon Master at this point.

Its just sad.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It's like Ash intentionally cripples himself into being a shitty trainer.
> 
> His only gimmick is his pikachu which is no longer interesting to watch use agility then quick attackover and over again.



Thunderbolt effective on all types





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thats because Charizard knew he was a crappy trainer.



Not his original trainer and he didn't actually _earn_ any of his badges.


Seriously though how many badges did he actually get by WINNING a duel?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Seriously though how many badges did he actually get by WINNING a duel?



At least half his badges have to be from leaders that took pity on his sad ass.

But he wouldn't have the problem of constantly failing if he just kept his damn Pokemon instead of fucking releasing them.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 21, 2010)

Hell, forget about throwing away his best Pokemon.

Guy has hot girls who are in love with him, but he's too dumbass to notice.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 21, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> $500 Says he throws that away as well once it becomes Garchomp





Champagne Supernova said:


> As if he would ever get Garchomp.
> 
> If his Corphish isn't going to evolve nether will Gible.



Gible won't evolve... Ash liked Gible the way it was the first time he encountered one, if Gible evolves into Gabite then Ash would definitely find some excuse to get rid of it, give it to a random trainer, let it protect a bunch of Gible, etc.



breakbeat oratory said:


> Pokemon Special was drawn by a shota hentai artist.



I thought that was Electric Tale of Pikachu...



Karn of Zeon said:


> Comparing Ash to Red is like Comparing Shinji to Kamina, or an Ant to the Moon...



Exactly.



The Cheat said:


> To be fair, he was doing it to make his pokemon happy. But they could at least more of his pokemon evolve more and faster.



The games state that pokemon become happy by battling and evolving...


----------



## scerpers (Feb 21, 2010)

ash is a piece of shit.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> ash is a piece of shit.



This is true.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 21, 2010)

HEY!!!!!














Don't insult Shit!


----------



## KizaruTaicho (Feb 21, 2010)

COUGHprimeapeCOUGH


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 21, 2010)

He released his Butterfree so that it could find love. 
We all just catch Pokemon with no consideration or
sympathy toward their feelings.

Pokemon are living creatures too, we should learn from him.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

This thread is so harsh 

Although also that is true about him winning his gym badges, it seems like he makes friends with half of the leaders or the battle is interrupted or something, never really a completely normal contest.



Wintrale said:


> That's askin' way too much. He already has unlimited Pok?balls and Peter Pan syndrome, so why should he get a Champion badge?



Peter Pan syndome? 

Yeah he never worries about money, guess he can keep going and going on his journey forever.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2010)

He should get rid of his fucking pikachu is what he should do...


----------



## Velocity (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Peter Pan syndome?



Well, does he even look any different? I swear he's still 10 years old or something.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 21, 2010)

I waited like a whole season for his caterpillar to evolve into a butterfly, then it got married or some shit.  Don't ever waste my time like that again.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 21, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> He released his Butterfree so that it could find love.
> We all just catch Pokemon with no consideration or
> sympathy toward their feelings.
> 
> Pokemon are living creatures too, we should learn from him.



That's why Pokemon Breeders exist bud.



Wintrale said:


> Well, does he even look any different? I swear he's still 10 years old or something.



According to the producers he still is.

Despite that, the Diglett episode said it was a year since he started his journey, the Pikachu and Pichu short said it was a year since he started his journey, and the seasons have passed several times...

I saw on Tv tropes a bunch of pictures as a what if Ash and crew aged with the show...


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 21, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> He released his Butterfree so that it could find love.
> We all just catch Pokemon with no consideration or
> sympathy toward their feelings.
> 
> Pokemon are living creatures too, we should learn from him.



syke

but i've actually thought of that.  that raticate you just beatup and kidnapped could've been foraging for food for his family. i lol at the thought


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 21, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> but i've actually thought of that.  that raticate you just beatup and kidnapped could've been foraging for food for his family. i lol at the thought


What if it had kids? You just ripped it away from it's home and now some little Rattata are orphans. As you walk away an Ursaring or Purugly might be deciding who to eat first, now that their protector is gone.

How can you live with yourself?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> He's probably going to ditch the Gible when it evolves too.
> 
> That asshole ditches all his good Pokemon.



That or leaves it back at Oak's ranch. Which should be renamed "Fodder Ranch".



Kilowog said:


> Not his original trainer and he didn't actually _earn_ any of his badges.
> 
> 
> Seriously though how many badges did he actually get by WINNING a duel?



Brock - Pity Badge
Misty - Pity Badge
Erika -Pity Badge
Sabrina - Pity Badge
Team Rocket - Not even Gym leaders and plotkai involved...



Platinum said:


> But he wouldn't have the problem of constantly failing if he just kept his damn Pokemon instead of fucking releasing them.



The writers do this to increase the anime series more. His Pikachu is prime example.

Battle Frontier- Beats a Regice
Next few battles - Loses to an Elecvire then loses to an Elekid...



Scorp A Derp said:


> ash is a piece of shit.



Of course.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 21, 2010)

He was stupid to release his Pokemon  But I'd never wanna face him in a match. Anime battles ain't like GBA


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 21, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> He was stupid to release his Pokemon  But I'd never wanna face him in a match. Anime battles ain't like GBA



Considering the circumstances, we are all better trainers than Ash, but if we wanted to go into the pokemon anime's world we would have to pay a toll of 50 IQ points...

That stated I reiterate to those calling Ash a piece of Shit:


Drunkenwhale said:


> HEY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Well, does he even look any different? I swear he's still 10 years old or something.



Oh   Yeah he doesn't.  His voice has changed though   Ironically from one girl to another though.  But I was pretty angry about that since I was watching one of the new Pokemon movies and his voice was so wrong


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Brock - Pity Badge
> *Misty - Pity Badge*
> Erika -Pity Badge
> Sabrina - Pity Badge
> Team Rocket - Not even Gym leaders and plotkai involved...



That was a Pity badge? If I recall him and Misty were fairly even. I agree with the rest though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 21, 2010)

He just needs to become An Hero


----------



## Kek (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought her sisters gave it to him after he saved their pool/pokemon or something.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2010)

Kek said:


> I thought her sisters gave it to him after he saved their pool/pokemon or something.



Yeah, they stopped the aquarium from getting sucked up. Before that Ash, and Misty had a battle. They were really shitty gym leaders anyway.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol ash.

I still don't understand why his charizard didn't just kill him.  It is powerful enough and it would save other pokemon the problem of encountering such a shitty ass trainer.



> He was stupid to release his Pokemon  But I'd never  wanna face him in a match. Anime battles ain't like GBA


I would.

It'd give me so much delight to smash that annoying ass pikachu of his into the ground.  I'd purposefully get pokemon with 1 hit KO overkill moves to use against it because I hate it.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> It'd give me so much delight to smash that annoying ass pikachu of his into the ground.  I'd purposefully get pokemon with 1 hit KO overkill moves to use against it because I hate it.



Watch out for his hax BS. 

It seems Ash regresses in intelligence at the beginning of every season. He develops fairly unorthodox strategies to solve type advantages, and then forgets that normal attacks aren't effective against ghost the very next episode. The writers just want to keep him a dumbshit.


----------



## Kek (Feb 21, 2010)

There was one episode in the Battle Frontier seasons, where they showed that a Ghost move has no effect on a Normal type, but a Normal attack can hit a Ghost type.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 21, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Considering the circumstances, we are all better trainers than Ash, but if we wanted to go into the pokemon anime's world we would have to pay a toll of 50 IQ points...



In the anime, Psychic beats Houndour, Pikachu Thunders itself to turn into King Midas, Buizel uses Aqua Jet on an Ice Beam to turn it into an Ice Jet, and Pikachu's Thunderbolt causes large explosions that KOs like 10 Ground Pokemon at once.

It makes no sense. All I know is shit from the games don't apply


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Feb 21, 2010)

Anime follows TTGL rules(but makes it bad nonetheless)


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 21, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Considering the circumstances, we are all better trainers than Ash, but if we wanted to go into the pokemon anime's world we would have to pay a toll of 50 IQ points...
> 
> That stated I reiterate to those calling Ash a piece of Shit:



I'd use a Ditto and trounce his entire team. Since, y'know, in the Anime, Ditto is actually really fucking strong and not a useless piece of shit.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh god. He is a dumb shit. Charizard? I mean really?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> As if he would ever get Garchomp.
> 
> If his Corphish isn't going to evolve nether will Gible.



Wow, he has a Gible? Infernape too? *sigh* He's just going to release those too. Such a failure. I just grew disgusted with him after Johto. 

When I kept up with it, it seemed like hardly any of his pokemon evolved in order to keep that "cute" factor...Ugh, I hated that...


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh hey its Seto.

Hows Louchan.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 21, 2010)

Wait, Ash has a Gible? Really?

Maybe now he won't suck as much as they've made him... if he evolves it 

... he probably won't.


----------



## Rache (Feb 21, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Wait, Ash has a Gible? Really?
> 
> Maybe now he won't suck as much as they've made him... if he evolves it
> 
> ... he probably won't.



He'll release it as soon as it evolves.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 21, 2010)

5th generation comes, and he'll be back to Pikachu. Just watch


----------



## scerpers (Feb 21, 2010)

What gender is Ash's Pikachu by the way?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 21, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> I thought you meant how the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) likes to throw away his best Pokemon.



This.

And how is it that his Pikachu has so much experience, yet loses often enough.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 21, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> What gender is Ash's Pikachu by the way?


It's a male.



> Watch out for his hax BS.


He's not the only one who can play that game.

Oh your pickachu quick attacked my nidoking?  Oh no my kingler tripped it at the last second.....Aww it skewered itself on his horn, how sad.

Nidoking, horn drill.  



> And how is it that his Pikachu has so much experience, yet loses often  enough.


It's either a rare species of pickachu known as a failchu.  Whenever it gets experience it's always only 1 exp in game terms meaning they suck, ass.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2010)

Isn't it weird how Ash hasn't seemed to have aged in the past 10+ years since the show began?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 21, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> I'd use a Ditto and trounce his entire team. Since, y'know, in the Anime, Ditto is actually really fucking strong and not a useless piece of shit.



The Orange Islands had a trainer with a Ditto. Ash's Pikachu beat it because "It wasn't the real Pikachu"

Anyway, we would all still beat him nonetheless...



Jυstin said:


> Wait, Ash has a Gible? Really?
> 
> Maybe now he won't suck as much as they've made him... if he evolves it
> 
> ... he probably won't.



He's not going to evolve it... He competed with another trainer in an earlier episode with a different Gible and said trainer wanted to capture it to raise it to a Garchomp, Ash simply said that Gible was strong already...

Not to mention, based on what I've seen, Ash's Gible is implied to be either really stupid, or retarded.



Scorp A Derp said:


> What gender is Ash's Pikachu by the way?



Judging from some episode where it got hit by a _female_ Togepi's Attract, it is a Male.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2010)

So I looked up on Bulbapedia...uh, Gary stopped being a trainer...? WTF IS THIS!!!? Who is Ash's rival now!? No one can replace Gary Oak!


----------



## scerpers (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it's some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) named Paul or something.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2010)

Some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) named Paul is his new rival I think.

Edit: Great Minds think alike I suppose .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 21, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Isn't it weird how Ash hasn't seemed to have aged in the past 10+ years since the show began?



I saw something from Tv tropes that would show how the cast would look if they aged in real time... I don't know where it is though...



Seto Kaiba said:


> So I looked up on Bulbapedia...uh, Gary stopped being a trainer...? WTF IS THIS!!!? Who is Ash's rival now!? No one can replace Gary Oak!





Scorp A Derp said:


> I think it's some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) named Paul or something.



Paul: The rival that is said to have the mindset of the guys at Smogon... He catches pokemon, checks their stats, and if they are weak or lose, he releases them.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 22, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So I looked up on Bulbapedia...uh, Gary stopped being a trainer...? WTF IS THIS!!!? Who is Ash's rival now!? No one can replace Gary Oak!


Wow....just wow.

Epic fucking fail on there part.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 22, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> He's not going to evolve it... He competed with another trainer in an earlier episode with a different Gible and said trainer wanted to capture it to raise it to a Garchomp, Ash simply said that Gible was strong already...
> 
> Not to mention, based on what I've seen, Ash's Gible is implied to be either really stupid, or retarded.



It's like he doesn't realize that as strong as a Pokemon is, it'll never be as strong as it would be if it evolves 

And it's not just one Pokemon. He does this with like all his. 99.9% of his victories are plot hax.



Seto Kaiba said:


> So I looked up on Bulbapedia...uh, Gary stopped being a trainer...? WTF IS THIS!!!? Who is Ash's rival now!? No one can replace Gary Oak!



Now it's Paul. From what I've seen, he's a new trainer who keeps kicking Ash's ass, most of the time.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2010)

You know, I could go on and on about this, but half the story shit don't make sense to the actual game anyway, so I don't think I can blame Ash for being an idiot in an already idiotic world.



Scorp A Derp said:


> His only gimmick is his pikachu which is no longer interesting to watch use agility then quick attackover and over again.



Like this for instance.

Quick Attack
Agility
Thunder 
Thunderbolt
Iron Tail
Volt Tackle
. . .


Ash, I know you're trapped in your anime prison, but pick four fucking moves Pikachu's gonna use.

It's fucking cheap for anyone to use any of the moves a pokemon learns at any given time.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So I looked up on Bulbapedia...uh, Gary stopped being a trainer...? WTF IS THIS!!!? Who is Ash's rival now!? No one can replace Gary Oak!



Yup, Gary became a researcher after he lost to Ash in the Johto League. I too would question myself as a trainer if I lost to Ash. 

It's kinda funny how's it's not actually Ash's fault that the writers constantly want to make him a retard. Honestly, just let him make a team of his strongest Pokemon, go beat the elite 4, and then have a time skip with a new protagonist.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2010)

Why not do that? Having different protagonists would have been a good way to keep things fresh.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> He's not going to evolve it... He competed with another trainer in an earlier episode with a different Gible and said trainer wanted to capture it to raise it to a Garchomp, Ash simply said that Gible was strong already...
> 
> Not to mention, based on what I've seen, Ash's Gible is implied to be either really stupid, or retarded.


That is the stupidest thing any person has ever uttered.


Seto Kaiba said:


> So I looked up on Bulbapedia...uh, Gary stopped being a trainer...? WTF IS THIS!!!? Who is Ash's rival now!? No one can replace Gary Oak!


Gonna be a Proffesor like his gramps, which is kind of neat I guess



Drunkenwhale said:


> Paul: The rival that is said to have the mindset of the guys at Smogon...


finally someone who is smarter than a rock on this show


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 22, 2010)

Paul stays stunting on Ash, he's like a watered down season 1 Gary.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 22, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Paul stays stunting on Ash, he's like a watered down season 1 Gary.



Paul sounds a lot like Silver, just less badass.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 22, 2010)

Less everything than Silver.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 22, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Why the fuck does he not use Kingler?
> 
> Kingler is awesome



quoted for the truth


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm disappointed Ash lost a battle with Gliscor.  Though that Gliscor is probably in better hands now that it isn't with Ash.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 22, 2010)

He should evolve his Pikachu.


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

Ash should stick a thunderstone on Pikachu while it's sleeping.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> He should evolve his Pikachu.



Okay, I fucking lol'd. 


Indeed, sir.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 22, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> He should evolve his Pikachu.



Haxachu? Evolving? ARE YOU MAD?! 

The damn thing already has maxed EVs and IVs, is already Level 247 and already knows every Electric attack there is. And you want to make him even MORE powerful?


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

Evolve it so Ash can get rid of it.


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Haxachu? Evolving? ARE YOU MAD?!
> 
> The damn thing already has maxed EVs and IVs, is already Level 247 and already knows every Electric attack there is. And you want to make him even MORE powerful?


I always did like Raichu more.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I always did like Raichu more.



Lt. Surge's Raichu had moxy.


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Lt. Surge's Raichu had moxy.


"Raichu use your dundabolt! :ho"

Lt. Surge.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> I thought you meant how the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) likes to throw away his best Pokemon.


And half his team is always un-evolved.

Fuck, how I hate Ash.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Ash should stick a thunderstone on Pikachu while it's sleeping.


He needs to trade it to be able to evolve it. [/pokemon yellow]


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> He needs to trade it to be able to evolve it. [/pokemon yellow]



Not unless Pikachu gives in on it's own accord. (which of course he didn't. lol)


[/Pokemon episode after he losses to Lt. Surge]


----------



## Elite Ace (Feb 22, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Yeah Ash does do a LOT of stupid things, but even if he used his strongest Pokemon all the time he still wouldn't be a master. He could probably win the tournament Pokemon Leagues but the real elites would kick his ass.
> 
> Go ahead, make up a team for him using any 6 of his Pokemon.
> How far would he get in a 6 on 6 with Cynthia?
> ...



Charizard
Pikachu
Sceptile
Inferape
Snorlax
Heracross / Staraptor / Squirtle (for a water type)

Might not defeat Cynthia, but could have won matches that he didn't, such as, against:
- Harrison from Johto league
- Tyson from Hoenn
- Several matches with Paul

Also I assure you that team will bring down Cynthia's Garchomp, something Paul and his team couldn't.

Also notice, Ash has never owned a very stong water type... atleast compared to his fire/grass/flying type Pokemon.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 22, 2010)

The anime seems to prefer grass starters for him.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> The anime seems to prefer grass starters for him.


They want to make it seem like grass pokemon don't suck. It's not working.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> They want to make it seem like grass pokemon don't suck. It's not working.



This.

You really don't need any grass Pokemon to have an effective team.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 22, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why not do that? Having different protagonists would have been a good way to keep things fresh.





Kilowog said:


> Finally someone who is smarter than a rock on this show



Thing is, they are writing the guy as to make people hate him, simply as a take that to guys like us.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Evolve it so Ash can get rid of it.



Then it could go to a better trainer, and not be labeled Fail.



The Cheat said:


> The anime seems to prefer grass starters for him.



At least now they are allowing the grass types to use more moves than Razor Leaf and Vine Whip... Remember Chikorita? Vine Whip is an egg move and Ash's used Vine Whip left and right. It got irritiating to see, as if Vine Whip was the only move other than Razor Leaf that Grass types could learn.

But yeah... Agree with TruEorFalse_21, grass types in general suck, and the Anime does help. (Leaves + Water = Explosion?!?! WTF?!?!)


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 22, 2010)

Misty should come back and kill Ash for dumping her[behind the scenes]. 

Then we start over with Red.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Misty should come back and kill Ash for dumping her[behind the scenes].
> 
> Then we start over with Red.



So the only real tsundere of the series will become a yandere.


I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 22, 2010)

Kid turns ten. Kid wants a pokemon. Kid wakes up late and gets the last Pokemon no wanted. Pokemon is difficult. The two get in trouble. Kid meets scantly clad girl and steals her bike to escape from wild pokemon. She's pissed. It rains. Boy crashes bike, pokemon saves ...the kid, and they become best friends. They also destroy the bike. Boy walks into town to and takes the pokemon to a hospital. He is escorted by a cop wearing a low cut shirt who thinks he stole pokemon. Girl finds kid and yells at him for ruining her bike. Kid has no money so she's screwed. Meanwhile, the hospital is attacked, and two Team Rocket memebers attempt to steal the hospital's pokemon. Rather than call for back up or any sort of officer of the law, the cop, the two kids and the hospital worker attempt to flee but fail. However, Pikachu is revived and attacks and defeats the Rockets. They fly into the sky. Boy attempts to leave the city next day but is stopped by girl, who tells him she'll be his stalker until he pays her back. Time passes. The group bonds. Kid goes to next city and attempts to fight the gym leader there. He loses and the leader doesn't open his eyes. Sad day. Leader's dad secretly shows kid how to defeat the leader. Kid tries again and succeeds. Leaders father reveals himself and takes over so the leader can join the kid and the scantily clad girl. They leave the town and go on dangerous and potentially lethal adventures without supervison or a clue.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 22, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Kid turns ten. Kid wants a pokemon. Kid wakes up late and gets the last Pokemon no wanted. Pokemon is difficult. The two get in trouble. Kid meets scantly clad girl and steals her bike to escape from wild pokemon. She's pissed. It rains. Boy crashes bike, pokemon saves ...the kid, and they become best friends. They also destroy the bike. Boy walks into town to and takes the pokemon to a hospital. He is escorted by a cop wearing a low cut shirt who thinks he stole pokemon. Girl finds kid and yells at him for ruining her bike. Kid has no money so she's screwed. Meanwhile, the hospital is attacked, and two Team Rocket members attempt to steal the hospital's pokemon. Rather than call for back up or any sort of officer of the law, the cop, the two kids and the hospital worker attempt to flee but fail. However, Pikachu is revived and attacks and defeats the Rockets. They fly into the sky. Boy attempts to leave the city next day but is stopped by girl, who tells him she'll be his stalker until he pays her back. Time passes. The group bonds. Kid goes to next city and attempts to fight the gym leader there. He loses and the leader doesn't open his eyes. Sad day. Leader's dad secretly shows kid how to defeat the leader. Kid tries again and succeeds. Leaders father reveals himself and takes over so the leader can join the kid and the scantily clad girl. They leave the town and go on dangerous and potentially lethal adventures without supervision or a clue.



And that's just the first five episodes people!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm disappointed Ash lost a battle with Gliscor.  *Though that Gliscor is probably in better hands now that it isn't with Ash.*



Giga. Impact. on. a. Scizor.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm disappointed Ash lost a battle with Gliscor.  Though that Gliscor is probably in better hands now that it isn't with Ash.





He'll be forgiven if the Gible evolves into it's third stage, Garchomp.


----------



## valerian (Feb 23, 2010)

But once it evolves into a Garchomp he'll just release it or something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> But once it evolves into a Garchomp he'll just release it or something.



Most likely twiddling it's time away at Oak's Lab, with all the other pokemon.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 23, 2010)

What is Ash's current team?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Mintaka (Feb 23, 2010)

I say it's about time those pokemon showed up and killed him for abandoning them with that creep.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2010)

Cochise said:


> What is Ash's current team?





The new OP is pretty spoilerish, so that's why one of the pokemon is shown in it's next stage.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 23, 2010)

He does seem silly pretty often but I guess that's because the show is mostly aimed at young kids.

I guess it's also to always make him seem like an underdog.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 23, 2010)

lol he's still 10 years old...thats dumb. So he was never meant to be pokemon champion and all those years watching him growing and maturing into a better trainers was all a waste because it never happened, he's still the same


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2010)

The Satoshi becomes Champion is the day the writers admit time is actually moving forward, so it will never happen.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> The Satoshi becomes Champion is the day the writers admit time is actually moving forward, so it will never happen.


It's the day the show ends from what I've heard.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriously would it really be that horrible for the writers if they actually had the people in the show age a 4 or 5 years?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Mar 8, 2010)

He left...

MUK!

HOW THE HELL DO YOU LEAVE MUK!

MUK IS BOSS!


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2010)

Three fully evolved pokemon? They're getting dumped at the lab asap.


----------



## Raikage (Mar 8, 2010)

What seriously killed the anime for me was Ash dumping Charizard, and Gary Oak becoming a prof, that sucked.




 I watched up until the start of DPP though. Really he could have so many amazing pokemon if he kept and evolved some.

Charizard
Blastoise
Venasaur 
Raichu
Feraligatr
Typhlosion
Meganium
Gliscor(seriously, why did he even teach Gliscor Giga impact?, Gliscor should never lose to a scizor, period.)
Infernape
Torterra
Gengar(should have actually caught haunter)
Tyranitar(Should have asked its mom if he could watch after it or something)
Garchomp

etc. 

God he could have such a stacked team to chose from in his pokemon league battles.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 8, 2010)

Say goodbye to Infernape and Torterra after the Sinnoh League.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

If Ash had kept every Pokemon and fully evolved them, this is what he'd have:

Raichu
Staraptor
Torterra
Infernape
Floatzel
Garchomp
Venasaur
Kingler
Muk
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Tauros
Snorlax
Heracross
Meganium
Typhlosion
Feraligatr
Shiny Noctowl
Donphan
Swellow
Sceptile
Crawdaunt
Torkoal
Glalie
Primape
Charizard
Blastiose
Gliscor
Butterfree
Pidgeot
Lapras
Beedrill
Gengar
Tyranitar


Holy shit Ash is awesome. Too bad 4Kids has to make him suck.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 8, 2010)

augh i want more of him using his old pokemon, bulbasaur and pidgeot come back nowwwwww

also i am too lazy to read through the entire thread to see if someone mentioned this, but in hoenn when the giant 100 ft tree that treecko lived in split in half he got out a rope and was like "I HAS A ROPE". i'm sorry were you gonna use that rope to tie the tree together?

sure it has nothing to do with in game stuff but man that is retarded


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> It's the day the show ends from what I've heard.



Which is why it's never going to happen. 

Pokemon anime is going to join the immortals such as Death, Taxes and Roaches.



Jυstin said:


> If Ash had kept every Pokemon and fully evolved them, this is what he'd have:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It wasn't 4kids that did it...


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> It wasn't 4kids that did it...



Well whoever's in charge of it has some questions to answer for


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 8, 2010)

The only reason I might start watching again is if Ash pulls his balls out of his own asshole and smashes a thunderstone in pikachu's face and gets a raichu. Also if he goes back and gets charizard, pidgeot, squirtle, bulbasaur and primeape and make squirtle and bulbasaur evolve into blastoise and venusaur.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 8, 2010)

i quite agree


----------



## Stalin (Mar 8, 2010)

The animation team only does this so he has cute pokemon that appeals to the kids


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 8, 2010)

Ash is just a terrible trainer, and Gary was right.


----------



## Kagemizu (Mar 8, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> The only reason I might start watching again is if Ash pulls his balls out of his own asshole and smashes a thunderstone in pikachu's face and gets a raichu. Also if he goes back and gets charizard, pidgeot, squirtle, bulbasaur and primeape and make squirtle and bulbasaur evolve into blastoise and venusaur.



I agree if he only had balls to deattach from his ass. He is a Eunuch-Pika-Tard
the jackass' Gliscor knew firefang and still loses to Scizor WTF


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, that Haunter.


What the hell, man? That thing was awesome.


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 8, 2010)

if i ever saw ash, i'd knock him out. there's no reason anyone should be 10 years old for as long as he has.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Ash is smart.


Perpares for massive shitstorm ho


He's not as bad as alot of people are trying to make him out to be though.

If I had to rate him:
8.5/10 for caring for his pokemon(He has had his asshole moments)
8/10 for a balanced team(In terms of having a bunch of different types and that)
7/10 for releasing alot of his pokemon and letting them get trained by someone else(Horrible thing for a TRAINER to do, let someone else train for you pek)
5/10 for letting his pokemon reach their full potenial(So many unevovled pokemon)
Total: 28.5/40

He's like an average trainer basically in my eyes.








































































Obviously this is just a bunch of bullshit I posted zaru


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2010)

Ash had a Larvitar? WTF?!  What are the writers thinking? Let that kid have a Tyranitar and kill everyone.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 9, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> He'll be forgiven if the Gible evolves into it's third stage, Garchomp.



Doubtful. Gible's first appearance in the anime was with the HGSS girl and her friend as a part of the group for a while. The HGSS girl's friend said he wanted to catch Gible to evolve it into Garchomp. Ash said that Gible was strong enough on it's own.

That Gible, in tradition was caught by the supporting character.

Aside from that, the writers seem to write Gible as this dim-witted, even retarded pokemon. I don't think that it will evolve it's amazing the writers let Turtwig, Chimchar and Starly evolve to their final forms...

Though... Unless your name is Kingler you are a water type that will never evolve...



Jυstin said:


> Well whoever's in charge of it has some questions to answer for



The writers. And the reason they tend to not evolve the pokemon is because the anime (as well as the game series itself if you can't forget) is for children... And kids like cute...

Don't get me wrong, they know there are fans that are not a part of their targeted demographic, that's why they swap out the girls and try to make them seem as fanservicey as possible... Yeah...



Fraust said:


> Ash had a Larvitar? WTF?!  What are the writers thinking? Let that kid have a Tyranitar and kill everyone.



According to some fans, it's not really his. He had a full team of six, Larvitar was just going to be going back to his mother. (Didn't stop Ash from using it in a battle before though...)



Now I finally found those pictures:


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I fapped to the pictures awesome

It's hard to beilive that they are that old already argh



Of course time means shit and Ash is still 10 years old zaru


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2010)

Ash really is one of the stupidest characters in the anime. The guy even tried to get rid of Pikachu. I mean really.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> I thought you meant how the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) likes to throw away his best Pokemon.



I can't believe he actually throws his Pokemon away to collect dust. At least he had the decency to release Charzard.  



> Ash really is one of the stupidest characters in the anime. The guy even tried to get rid of Pikachu. I mean really.


What? When did he try that? :amazed


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I can't believe he actually throws his Pokemon away to collect dust. At least he had the decency to release Charzard.
> 
> 
> What? When did he try that? :amazed


Early on. Sometime in the first season. A bunch of wild Pikachu really wanted Ash's Pikachu around, and Ash said goodbye to Pikachu. Pikachu in the end came back to Ash.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2010)

because pikachu knew that ash would lose every single battle if he left.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 10, 2010)

ash lost to a wild tailow 

WHAT WAS THAT I DIDN'T EVEN


----------



## Momoka (Mar 10, 2010)

64 days later...

I still laugh from this thread's title  



Oh that Ash.. he just wants trollin'


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 12, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> They want to make it seem like grass pokemon don't suck. It's not working.



Jumpluff > your god, you, your uncle, your uncles brother who coincidentally would be your father don't ask me how that works out im not a scientist, oh and twizzlers.

Tangrowth > infinity + 1> Jumpluff > everything that Jumpluff is greater than.


Just saying...oh
They should just end the pokemon series and start from scratch they could easily manage it and keep their audience, just work off the manga's.
Considering those have a new protagonist nearly every arc.

Also Ash is shit, his friends are shit, misty has no tits and should GTFO, and umm...well yeah only Mewtwo,Latios, and Latias are cool.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2010)

They should just do an Anime version of the Pokemon Manga and ditch Ash once and for all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2010)

i stop watching the show when he gave his charzard away.	:taichou


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

Mio said:


> They should just do an Anime version of the Pokemon Manga and ditch Ash once and for all.



HOLY FUCK I WAS THINKING ABOUT THIS TODAY.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2010)

How the hell does his team still manage to lose?  Pikachu alone should solo a whole region by now?  And why hasn't he used exp. share?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe Ash's father foresaw the fail that his son would become and hightailed it out of Pallet Town.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Maybe Ash's father foresaw the fail that his son would become and hightailed it out of Pallet Town.



This seems to make the most sense.


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 15, 2010)

I just laughed through 9 pages of bashing

oh Ash..

I stopped watching when he first went to Johto and left his old pokemon at Oak's lab. Already back then I knew Ash was a failure. 

But it's still funny to point it out


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

Mio said:


> They should just do an Anime version of the Pokemon Manga and ditch Ash once and for all.



I'd maybe watch that.


----------



## Randalor (Mar 15, 2010)

Ash s Pikachu is too hax


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 15, 2010)

Ash>>>>>>>>>>Red


----------



## Munak (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuck that guy. I'd adopt his Bayleef and Sceptile anytime. 

You just don't leave those two back at Oak's.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> Ash>>>>>>>>>>Red




lol wut **


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 16, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> i stop watching the show when he gave his charzard away.	:taichou


That was a sad, sad day. 



shadowhighwind said:


> Red>>>>>>>>>>Ash



Fix'd


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> lol wut **



I mean that Ash is a better character & trainer than Red



shadowhighwind said:


> Ash>>>>>>>>>>Red



Fix d


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2010)

Randalor said:


> Ash s Pikachu is too hax



shit you're right. 

pikachu took out rhydon


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 16, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> I mean that Ash is a better character & trainer than Red



 If he was in the "special" pokemon league then he would be good.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> I mean that Ash is a better character & trainer than Red




Oh, I full understand what arrows mean. It's just that's ass backwards in the pokemon community. Red is a beast. Ash is a bitch.


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 16, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> If he was in the "special" pokemon league then he would be good.



What is this "special" pokemon league?



Caelus said:


> Oh, I full understand what arrows mean. It's just that's ass backwards in the pokemon community. Red is a beast. Ash is a bitch.



Nah. Ash has saved the world a lot of times therefore he is better than Red
Also Ash actually has a personality also
Pokemon Anime>>>Pokemon Games>>>Pokemon Manga


----------



## Munak (Mar 16, 2010)

A force of nature does not need a personality. 

All Red needs to do is command fear.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 16, 2010)

if thinking of Ash as a normal trainer doing what he did he'd be stupid letting his pokemons go other directions

however taking in the movies and how Ash differ he is kinda like a pokemon Messiah...

If he were to train a couple of Pokemons that each become leaders of there own groups Ash could in theory gather an army of willing semi wild pokemon to fight for him


Though i doubt he would do that



Seriously Ask have experienced and seen so much that trainers several times older than him could hardly even dream off(lucky bastard)


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 16, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> What is this "special" pokemon league?



If you need me to spell it out for you, you might belong with ash lol.


----------



## livinlaravers (Mar 16, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> Pokemon Anime>>>Pokemon Games>>>Pokemon Manga



lol pokemon anime is full of BS


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 16, 2010)

Th most epic thing that could happen right now is if red and ash met.

Then red killed ash with his pokemon and took over.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 20, 2010)

Ash's only accomplishment is he got a few girls fall for him. The only notable ones being Anabel, and Misty. Though Lyra was somewhat of a fangirl for him temporarily. Dunno why.

Too bad he's a dumbass.


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 21, 2010)

The ignorance in this topic is too much. I planned on just watching but geez, for some of you this topic is like "calling the kettle black".

*I have to note that he also lost to a magikarp*

In RBY the Dex entry states that most Magikarp are pathetically weak compared to thier powerful ansestors. It shouldn't even be such a big shock that occassionally some Magikarp are born that retain such strength. And the Magikarp in question was one such one as the Japanese title for that ep said it was the Strongest in the World.

-And on a level 5 Elekid?  Paul/Shinji? The same trainer who's Elekid went through the same number of reigions as Ash? That Elekid is level 5? Seriously?

-He stated in the first episode he got Lapras that he wanted to get it back to it's herd
-Same deal with Larvitar
-Pidgeot and Primeape I can understand. But he was a total child back then. To base all his expertise on 2 Pokemon is really, really misguided, and a waste of time
-Boxing his Pokemon makes him suck how? Gary does it. The E4 do it. Hell, you ALL do it.
-Releasing his Pokemon or giving them away is so stupid in theory? Paul did it, but for entirely selfish reasons for the progression of his team. Ash did it for the sake of his Pokemon, on the few he DID do it with, the ones he doesn't have acess to, which is what, 3?

Jesus.


----------



## Mio (Mar 21, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> -Pidgeot and Primeape I can understand. But he was a total child back then.


...and he still is. Thats the problem. 

The anime team also confirmed he still hasn't grown atall... still 10-years old and still the usual idiotic child.


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 22, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> The ignorance in this topic is too much. I planned on just watching but geez, for some of you this topic is like "calling the kettle black".
> 
> *I have to note that he also lost to a magikarp*
> 
> ...



This is wrong.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2010)

Does Ash still sound like a monstrous manifestation of puberty gone horribly wrong?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Does Ash still sound like a monstrous manifestation of puberty gone horribly wrong?



i think they changed voice actors

his voice is still raspy though


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 23, 2010)

Outside of the fact that Ash is a real dipshit for giving up his best Pokemon he's not that bad, the damn show's designed for fucking kids under the age of 8 for christ's sake, so at least be reasonable people.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 23, 2010)

> Pokemon Anime>>>Pokemon Games>>>Pokemon Manga



lol. No. Pokemon games > Pokemon Manga > death > Pokemon anime

Ash is a fucking retard.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2010)

ash is a retard yet he's got bitches following him and a grown man cooking for him.


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 23, 2010)

^ LOLOLOL!!

Yeah,same agreement here,Red fcking pwns Ash


----------



## Mαri (Mar 23, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> Pokemon Anime>>>Pokemon Games>>>Pokemon Manga



Are you _kidding_ me? 

The game is as good, if not better than the actual manga. And I'd rather read the fucking manga than watch all that 4kid shit that the anime is now.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 23, 2010)

the idiot gave away his Charizard


----------



## Shinya (Mar 25, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Outside of the fact that Ash is a real dipshit for giving up his best Pokemon he's not that bad, the damn show's designed for fucking kids under the age of 8 for christ's sake, so at least be reasonable people.



I agree with this


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 25, 2010)

Digimon was created for kids too, and was a great deal cooler and funnier (at least, the first three seasons, the rest were crap). 

Digimon showed you could tackle deep themes, fatal violence, progressively powerful - and not-cute characters, and witty dialogue... and still aim it at a young audience.


----------



## Rache (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess the anime creators wanted to teach little kids to share.


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmm,speaking of Digimon,I loved that show!One of the 'things' that makes up my childhood  And I loved Pokemon+Digimon equally,I'm quite surprised there are debates about these two great franchises.But now,Digimon has rested peacefully but it still remains in my heart♥

Hell yeah,Red is still powerful and the original badass (well,not that Ash is the new badassery now lol) Trying to cover the OOT-ness up there


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 26, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> Pokemon Anime>>>Pokemon Games>>>Pokemon Manga







Sunrider said:


> Digimon was created for kids too, and was a great deal cooler and funnier (at least, the first three seasons, the rest were crap).
> 
> Digimon showed you could tackle deep themes, fatal violence, progressively powerful - and not-cute characters, and witty dialogue... and still aim it at a young audience.



I don't know about Digimon's dialogue being "witty" per say, but for the most part I agree with you on this.


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 26, 2010)

But is truth, the anime is 100x better than the manga and better than the games


----------



## Randalor (Mar 28, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> But is truth, *the anime is 100x better than the manga* and better than the games



This.


----------



## Artistic Shinobi (Mar 28, 2010)

Personally, I find that the "Electric Tales of Pikachu" Ash is pretty tolerable. As a matter of fact, every character is, even after all of the censorship that made it more "kid friendly" for english readers, it still runs circle around it anime counterpart in terms of enjoyment. 

Personally, I find the biggest flaw in the anime is that it hasn't changed its main character. I don't really know much about Ash since I stopped watching the anime long ago, but If he still acts the same as he did like, ten years ago, then yeah, he's a pretty terrible character, even for a kid's show.


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 16, 2010)

he had a perfect chance to get a deoxys but he let that other guy take it (i think)

ASH IS GAY!!!


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> But is truth, the anime is 100x better than the manga and better than the games



If it's the truth then why is it The Pokemon games account for more than 50% of GameFreak's profit?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 16, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Digimon was created for kids too, and was a great deal cooler and funnier (at least, the first three seasons, the rest were crap).
> 
> Digimon showed you could tackle deep themes, fatal violence, progressively powerful - and not-cute characters, and witty dialogue... and still aim it at a young audience.



Pokemon is aimed at 6 year olds. Digimon is aimed at 10 year olds.


----------



## Brickhunt (Apr 16, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Digimon was created for kids too, and was a great deal cooler and funnier (at least, the first three seasons, the rest were crap).
> 
> Digimon showed you could tackle deep themes, fatal violence, progressively powerful - and not-cute characters, and witty dialogue... and still aim it at a young audience.


I would say that creative freedom helped Digimon a lot in contrast to Pok?mon.
 I think the Pok?mon writters were given the games and the higher ups said "Make an anime closely based on them, don't even think of going nuts", while all Digimon had was a tamagoshi/V-pet whatever, they just threw the license at the production crew and said: "Just make an anime about this, we don't care how you'll do it as long it makes us sell V-pets"

Both are mechandise driven, but with Digimon having creative freedom and being able to search for his demography and able to start his own plot while Pok?mon is struck with the game's plot (which itself is very kid friendly, it's not like the anime crew can go beyond that), which doesn't justify some bad and stupid decisions they made with the anime.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> If it's the truth then why is it The Pokemon games account for more than 50% of GameFreak's profit?



Quality = / = Quantity .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2010)

Ash...you've finally come around for Sinnoh League.

DP 182


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's confirmed he's using his reserves in the tournament. It was great seeing all of his older pokemon reunite with him (Snorlax, Bayleef, Totodile, Corphish, cyndaquil/quilava, Muk, etc...) 

Preview for the First round has him facing off against Nando, using *Heracross*, *Staraptor* and newly evolved *Quilava.*


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 24, 2010)

In all logic, Cyndaquil should be a Typhlosion by now. 

And Totodile should be a damned Feraligatr.

But IIRC, Nando trains Grass types. Ash is being smart by using types that have an advantage over them. But...it can't be that simple.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> In all logic, Cyndaquil should be a Typhlosion by now.
> 
> And Totodile should be a damned Feraligatr.
> 
> But IIRC, Nando trains Grass types. Ash is being smart by using types that have an advantage over them. But...it can't be that simple.



That would actually require him actually using them in battles, which he hasn't.
Plus, some of his pokemon just flat out refuse to evolve.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 24, 2010)

I want Pidgeot to come back


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> That would actually require him actually using them in battles, which he hasn't.
> Plus, some of his pokemon just flat out refuse to evolve.



Bulbasaur and Pikachu are the only ones I can think of that have actually refused to evolve. I do agree that Totodile should have been fully evolved ages ago.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 24, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> That would actually require him actually using them in battles, which he hasn't.
> Plus, some of his pokemon just flat out refuse to evolve.



Yeah, Bulbasaur is confirmed ready to evolve, all the way back in the middle of the Kanto region. We know why Pikachu hasn't evolved, that'd totally upset fans nationwide. 



Champagne Supernova said:


> I want Pidgeot to come back



I personally like Pidgeot the best, but face it, it didn't have a big winning streak. It was pretty much just used to pop Team Rocket's balloons, and search for them when they occasionally got away.

Even so, he did stupidly get rid of it.

That, and Primeape. It could have been such a useful Fighting type since it started to obey him. And it could have sure as hell made his battle against Roxanne a lot easier.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh Ash. I don't even...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Yeah, Bulbasaur is confirmed ready to evolve, all the way back in the middle of the Kanto region. We know why Pikachu hasn't evolved, that'd totally upset fans nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I tried I could understand Pidgeot, but getting rid of Primeape was grade A bullshit.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, he gave it away to some random stranger. 

Random Stranger: Ash, why don't you let me train Primeape for a while{Have it forever}

Ash being stupid: I instantly think this is a good idea and could never have a negative effect on me. 

Seriously, he gave away so many good Pokemon. And he should have legally captured that Haunter. He needed a Ghost type.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope this is the end for Ash, since the rumor is we get a new protagonist for Black & white episodes. If it is the end of Ash, he will most likely win.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 24, 2010)

That Haunter was the best character in the whole anime.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 24, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> That Haunter was the best character in the whole anime.


Agreed.

I hope it comes back and haunts him for the rest of his life for failing outright as a trainer.

Of course I fully realize this is a kids show but meh.  Still doesn't mean he isn't stupid.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 24, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I hope this is the end for Ash, since the rumor is we get a new protagonist for Black & white episodes. If it is the end of Ash, he will most likely win.



That's best rumor involving the show ever.


----------



## Menace (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can read the manga online? The link provided in here isn't working.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 24, 2010)

Damn Red is so awesome.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 27, 2010)

It's funny because he said he'd come back to pick Primeape and Pidegot up after the Kanto league.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 27, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Go ahead, make up a team for him using any 6 of his Pokemon.
> 
> How far would he get in a 6 on 6 with Cynthia?



Thats an interesting point what would be the best team line up for Ash, if you consider he could use any of the pokemon that was officially his once?

What tier could he compete in game-wise (uber, OU, BL etc.) and what trainers could still defeat him in the anime....?


----------



## Brickhunt (Jun 27, 2010)

Actually I blame more the writers than Ash for the Primeape/Pidgeot Bullshit, since they simply didn't know what to do at first and stopped with the "setting free" bullshit after negative feedback, and since the current writers are not the same writers who set Pidgeot free and left Primeape to train, and with so many episodes they simply forgot about them, or if they remember (at least, the "Pokémon Sunday crew" didn't forgot about Primieape), are not interested in bring them back because they use the anime to promote the new Pokémons.

I wish there was more communication between the anime's production crew and the fans, just because they make an anime for kids doesn't mean they shouldn't throw a few bones to the older fans.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2010)

To be fair, Ash is a watered down anime version of Red, rated G, who is used by the anime writers to lure old and new alike into the show. And to keep the show interesting, they have to find a new everything, EXCEPT for Ash, Pikachu, and team Rocket. Everything else is tentative.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 29, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> Actually I blame more the writers than Ash for the Primeape/Pidgeot Bullshit, since they simply didn't know what to do at first and stopped with the "setting free" bullshit after negative feedback, and since the current writers are not the same writers who set Pidgeot free and left Primeape to train, and with so many episodes they simply forgot about them, or if they remember (at least, the "Pok?mon Sunday crew" didn't forgot about Primieape), are not interested in bring them back because they use the anime to promote the new Pok?mons.
> 
> I wish there was more communication between the anime's production crew and the fans, *just because they make an anime for kids doesn't mean they shouldn't throw a few bones to the older fans.*



Wasn't that the reason May was busty and Dawn shows off her legs in a snowy region?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 29, 2010)

I just assumed that he sets his pokémons free or gives them to somebody else whenever they evolves.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh Ash, when will you learn 

If he'd evolve his pokes, he'd have such a great set of pokemon to choose from.


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 30, 2010)

The only possible way I would start watching Pokemon again would be if they did Fire Red and Leaf Green. He could go back and get Charizard, Pidgeot, Butterfree and evolve Squirtle and Bulbasaur. That would be fucking gar.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Wasn't that the reason May was busty and Dawn shows off her legs in a snowy region?








That's busty and showing off leg?

No.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Wasn't that the reason May was busty and Dawn shows off her legs in a snowy region?



I always wondered how May was so curvy and busty when she was a ten year old at the beginning.


----------



## Memos (Jul 1, 2010)

Can everyone please be a little more careful of the pictures being posting here. Some of the pictures posted showing underage characters in inappropriate poses and situations aren't allowed and shouldn't be posted.

Thanks.


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 1, 2010)

God how much more awesome would this show be if they actually started aiming it towards an older demographic. This show could be much better if they made it AT LEAST for teenagers...

On topic, I want Ash to go back and get that Larvitar NOW. This would be made even better if it had eveloved into Tyranitar...


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 1, 2010)

Ash was a great example of everything I shouldn't be as a trainer.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 1, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> On topic, I want Ash to go back and get that Larvitar NOW. This would be made even better if it had eveloved into Tyranitar...


This. Then evolve Gible, bring back Charizard..


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder what season Ash will finally become a pokemon master...?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 2, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> I always wondered how May was so curvy and busty when she was a ten year old at the beginning.



Fanservice my dear friend, the anime team confirmed that the girls replace each other for a fresh new look of fanservice.



Waking Dreamer said:


> I wonder what season Ash will finally become a pokemon master...?



When the series can't continue.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I wonder what season Ash will finally become a pokemon master...?



He can win the Sinnoh League and still wouldn't be a Pokemon Master.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 7, 2010)

They're continuing with Black and White, he's still there...

Can they please end this anime and adapt Pokemon Special please?


----------



## kazuhidan295 (Jul 7, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Damn Red is so awesome.



yeah red is way more epic then ash by far!


----------

